
Show HN: Postgres with Some Useful Plugins - kiwicopple
https://github.com/supabase/postgres
======
kiwicopple
Hey HN, we've been chatting to a lot of techies and we've found that although
most of them think Postgres is the best (operational) database, they still
choose other databases like Firebase. This is overwhelmingly because "the
other one was quicker/easier". Our goal is to make it fast and simple to get
started with Postgres.

This is still a long way from the usability of something like Firebase, but we
are starting small. We are posting this now to field any community requests
before we push them onto AWS/DO marketplace (and the docker image should be
out by this week).

